# Floppy Diskette Seek Failure on Dell Computer



## sleepyparentsof3 (May 24, 2011)

Help - our main, desktop computer won't boot up. This computer is a Dell and is running Windows 98 (I think).

During boot-up, we used to get a message about pressing F1 for a while. We would do this and everything would start up okay. So, we never figured out why we needed to press F1. Last night, however, we got a "floppy diskette seek failure" with no other message. . and no way to get the computer to start.

I read another post about pressing F2 to change the bios setting. When the DELL screen comes up, I get an option to press F2 or F12. If I immediately press F2 when I turn the computer on, the upper right hand corner says "entering setup". . . but, then nothing happens and I get stuck at the same screen, which looks like this. . .

Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS version 1.10 AOS
Copyright 1985-1988 Phoenix Technologies LTD
Copyright 1990-2004 Dell Inc.
All Rights Reserved

Dell System Dimension 8400 Series
BIOS Version AOS
www.dell.com

Floppy Diskette Seek Failure

Like everyone else who posted, we don't have a floppy diskette. The only different things we did yesterday, is hook up a memory stick to a USB to download some information for school & we also had a blank DVD-R in the drive. I don't know if this could have anything to do with our problem or not.

If anyone can offer advice, we'd really appreciate it. Our kids need this computer for school.

Thank you!


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

The 1st thing to try is go here;

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim8400/SM/syssetup.htm#wp1052704

Scroll down to the bottom of the page and follow the instructions under Clearing CMOS Settings.


----------

